# Fresh Pet food for Tegus?



## luvsk9z (May 31, 2017)

I will soon be getting my first Tegu. I've read a lot about their diets and watched videos. While learning about their diet, I wondered if we could feed them Fresh Pet? It's a slice & serve food for dogs, but the ingredients are excellent and seem to be the things we feed Tegus. I've attached an image of the ingredients. Let me know your thoughts on this.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 1, 2017)

luvsk9z said:


> View attachment 11961 View attachment 11962 I will soon be getting my first Tegu. I've read a lot about their diets and watched videos. While learning about their diet, I wondered if we could feed them Fresh Pet? It's a slice & serve food for dogs, but the ingredients are excellent and seem to be the things we feed Tegus. I've attached an image of the ingredients. Let me know your thoughts on this.


As part of the diet supplemented with calcium powder. Still will need whole prey.


----------



## dpjm (Jun 1, 2017)

It seems ok, but only ok. It should only be a small component of the overall diet.

Before I would use it I would contact the company and ask for a more detailed mineral analysis - most importantly how much calcium and phosphorus is in it. I does say there is calcium added but you don't know how much. The amount of calcium should be somewhere around 1.5 to 2 times the amount of phosphorus.


----------

